
Who pays the lowest taxes in the US? - jmpman
https://youtu.be/kXCGbAv8YPw
======
giorgioz
Even at the end of the video after all the taxes it shows the poorest part an
the richest part kind of pay the same...PERCENTAGE.

It's a percentage! The whole video is about percentages.

10% of a 20.000$ is far far less than 10% of 1.000.000.000$ Unfair would be if
everyone paid the same absolute amount.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
> Unfair would be if everyone paid the same absolute amount.

That's certainly an opinion, but you state it like an objective fact.

You could argue, for example, that the more money you make the more you are
taking advantage of courts, police, the enforcement of contracts and all the
other parts of civilization that are funded by taxes.

~~~
giorgioz
> Unfair would be if everyone paid the same absolute amount. >> That's
> certainly an opinion, but you state it like an objective fact.

Yes indeed one could argue that also that is a possible way to do it. I know
of 3 types of taxation:

1) fixed amount (ex everyone pays 1000$ every year) 2) percentage amount (ex
everyone pays 10% of salary) 3) progressive steps (ex 10% up to 10000%...20$
up to 20000$...)

The video argues that in the US all people in the end pay the same percentage
amount even though the laws has progressive steps. I'm arguing that percentage
taxation is already a type of taxation where richer people contribute more.

